# EVGA A lo grande con la SR-2



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Hoy, EVGA lanza su nueva plataforma HTPX para 2 procesadores Intel de última generacion. Sin duda es un mounstro de Mortherboard. Equipada con tecnologia como USB 3.0, 4-Way SLI, eSATA3 y soporte para para Intel Xeon de 6 nucleos. Necesitará ser alimentada con una potencia de 1200W si es que se quiere activar todo el potencial al lado de tarjetas como las nuevas GTX480. Con un soporte máximo de 48Gb de RAM DDR3, se podrán hacer muuuchas cosas.

¿Quien dijo que el buscaminas no se puede jugar a full HD?

















Link a la pagina del fabricante.

Saludos!!!


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 17, 2010)

Que pedaso the mother!!!!!!! Es en verdad un monstruo no me imagino el precio!!! Podes jugar a lo que se te antoje usandola a full


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2010)

Cómo, y no tiene puertos ISA?!  


Lindo bichito, debe costar un DINERAL!

No me imagino cuando esos estén en la basura como los socket 3 y 7 lo están ahora...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 18, 2010)

2 X hex core = 12 core?

48 gb de ram? ddr3? (imaginense con esa de 2ghz que posteó fogo D)

graficas de 2gb, varios TB de discos de estado sólido (ssd)

....


lo que se podría hacer con eso..

y experimentar el overclok DD

saludos


----------

